# Higgs bosun



## RJM Corbet (Apr 18, 2011)

Is the Higgs Field the new _Aether_ of pre-Einstein physics? The _aether_ was proposed as a medium for _light_, the Higgs Field is now proposed as a medium for _energy_?


----------



## Nik (Apr 18, 2011)

Boson, boson, boson-- Bosun ('Boat's-wain' ??) is boss-sailor with whistle...

IIRC, the Higg's Field and associated boson are a still-hypothetical fix for QED/QCD etc, just as Dark Matter's more arcane offerings are a possible fix for all the implied stuff out beyond the visible disks of otherwise ordinary galaxies...

( When physicists start talking about a possible Fifth Force (?) aka 'Technicolour', my incipient migraine kicks in... )

FWIW, PhysOrg has a lovely report on tweaking the quantum levels of 'cold' neutrons in a gravitational field. IIRC, they make neutrons transition by vibrating one of parallel plate pair...
Probing the laws of gravity: A gravity resonance method

Now, is that moving plate generating ultra-weak gravity waves aka gravitons ??

Just to add a twist, I was reading that the humble proton's spin continues to defy prediction. The 'three quark plus gluons plus ephemeral virtual particles' soup there-in may require the equivalent of another Feynman to unravel...


----------



## RJM Corbet (Apr 19, 2011)

What you're getting at is that, if they _are_, that will be a quantum/gravity link?
But ... back to the _Higgs?_


----------

